# Problème de fonctionnement avec Deezer et Safari 4



## bruno06 (27 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

j'utilise régulièrement Deezer, tant que j'étais sous Safari 3 je n'avais aucun soucis.

Depuis que je suis passé à la version 4, le site a marché un jour puis depuis plus rien ...

Je vous ajoute la capture d'écran, j'ai bien la barre du dessus et la barre sur le coté droit mais au milieu  ... rien !

Merci d'avance pour votre aide 

Cordialement 

Bruno.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2009)

Avec Deezer j'ai ce genre  probleme de temps en temps
( ou la liste qui apparait disparait au gré des balades du pointeur et autres joyeusetés)

sur... OS panther

Mon avis c'est que c'est chez eux le probleme
( en plus deezer a indiqué changer des trucs sur l'interface, voir leur derniere newsletter)


----------



## antro (27 Février 2009)

Puis il ne faut pas oublier que Safari 4 est une bêta, donc j'imagine qu'il y a encore un tas de trucs qui ne doivent pas marcher ou mal.


----------



## mu66 (28 Février 2009)

je suis sur deezer et j'ai le même soucis je ne peux pas accéder a ma playlist
sur la session de ma fille par contre on peut y accéder 
j'ai la version 3 2 1


----------



## bruno06 (28 Février 2009)

@ mu66

merci pour ton retour d'expérience (ça me rassure  )

J'ai envoyé un mail sur le site de deezer, je verrai bien.

Il y a t-il d'autres utilisateurs qui rencontrent le même soucis ?

Merci.


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (1 Mars 2009)

Pour le moment je n'ai pas ce genre de problème avec safari 4.
Peut être qu'ils ont pris en compte ta remarque.


----------



## bruno06 (1 Mars 2009)

J'ai testé ce matin et ça fonctionne de nouveau.


----------

